# Wo ist hpijs (HP Druckertreiber) hin? [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab vor kurzem mein Gentoo x86_64 wieder auf  x86 umgestellt weil mich das Flash/Java/Zatoo etc gekrösel genervt hat.

Jetzt wollte ich die Druckertreiber installieren für meinen HP Deskjet 940c.

Bis vor kurzem hiess das Paket noch hpijs was ich auch unter dem x86_64 System installiert hatte, doch irgendwie fehlt das Paket jetzt!

```
gentoo Images # emerge -s hpijs

Searching...

[ Results for search key : hpijs ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

```

Dafür fand ich hplip Paket was früher für Scanner etc. von HP war. Hier steht:

```
gentoo Images # emerge -s hplip

Searching...

[ Results for search key : hplip ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-print/hplip

      Latest version available: 2.7.12-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 14,202 kB

      Homepage:      http://hplip.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   HP Linux Imaging and Printing System. Includes net-print/hpijs, scanner drivers and service tools.

      License:       GPL-2

gentoo Images #

                     
```

Das kann doch nicht möglich sein das ich das hplip installieren muss und alle Abhängigkeiten wie XSane, Imager usw, nur weil das hpijs entfernt wurde?

```
gentoo Images # emerge -pv hplip

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies              ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20070501  USE="cups" 163 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/xv-3.10a-r14  USE="jpeg png tiff" 3,539 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/xsane-0.995  USE="gimp jpeg lcms nls png tiff" 3,231 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/imaging-1.1.6  USE="X scanner -doc -examples -tk" 426 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/hplip-2.7.12-r1  USE="X ppds scanner -doc -fax -minimal -parport -snmp" 14,203 kB

Total: 5 packages (5 new), Size of downloads: 21,560 kB

```

----------

## firefly

dann deaktiviere doch ein paar useflags  :Wink: 

z.b. sanner, dann sollte xsane wegfallen  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *firefly wrote:*   

> dann deaktiviere doch ein paar useflags 
> 
> z.b. sanner, dann sollte xsane wegfallen 

 

Ja, aber das Paket war ja ursprünglich nur für Scanner und so kram, wird dann nicht trotzdem überflüssiger "Mist" installiert? oO

Hatte doch nen Grund wieso das zuvor getrennt war?

----------

## firefly

nö da ja die zusätzlichen features wie scanner und fax über die useflags gesteuert wird  :Wink: 

 */usr/portage/net-print/hplip/hplip-2.7.12-r1.ebuild wrote:*   

> "HP Linux Imaging and Printing System. Includes net-print/hpijs, scanner drivers and service tools."

 

----------

## Knieper

Sollte man als Gentoonutzer nicht wissen, was USE-Flags sind? Immerhin sind die der einzige wirkliche Grund, Gentoo ueberhaupt zu benutzen. Den Rest bieten andere Distris auch. Man koennte dann naemlich auf die Idee kommen hpijs-only-build per minimal-Flag anzustossen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ähm, ja.

Was Use-Flags sind ist mir klar nach 5 Jahren?  :Smile: 

Aber wenn man das Paket installiert  schmeisst er mehr als nur die Druckertreiber auf das System.

Ich seh hier z.B. FAX, Tools blablabla  :Smile: 

Das Paket hat auch >14MB das alte nur mit den Druckertreibern war <14MB

```
gentoo angelus # equery u hplip

[ Searching for packages matching hplip... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-print/hplip-2.7.12-r1 ]

 U I

 + + X       : Adds support for X11

 - - doc     : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - fax     : Enable fax support

 - - minimal : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

 - - parport : Enable parallel port support

 + + ppds    : Adds support for automatically generated ppd (printing driver) files

 - - scanner : Adds support for scanner hardware (e.g. build the sane frontend in kdegraphics)

 - - snmp    : Adds support for the Simple Network Management Protocol if available

```

```
gentoo angelus # locate hp | grep fax

/usr/share/hplip/sendfax.pyc

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookgroupeditform_base.pyo

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookgroupsform_base.pyo

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxsendjobform.pyo

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxsettingsform_base.pyc

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookform.py

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxsendjobform.py

/usr/share/hplip/ui/scrollfax.pyc

/usr/share/hplip/ui/scrollfax.py

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookgroupeditform_base.py

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookform_base.pyo

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookform_base.pyc

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxsettingsform.pyo

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookgroupeditform_base.pyc

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookgroupsform_base.py

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookform.pyo

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookeditform_base.pyc

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookgroupsform_base.pyc

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxsendjobform.pyc

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookform.pyc

/usr/share/hplip/ui/scrollfax.pyo

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxsettingsform.pyc

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxsettingsform.py

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookeditform_base.py

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxsettingsform_base.py

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxsettingsform_base.pyo

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookeditform_base.pyo

/usr/share/hplip/ui/faxaddrbookform_base.py

/usr/share/hplip/data/images/fax.png

/usr/share/hplip/data/images/fax_icon.png

/usr/share/hplip/data/images/fax-disabled.png

/usr/share/hplip/data/images/fax_icon_disabled.png

/usr/share/hplip/data/images/icon_fax.png

/usr/share/hplip/sendfax.py

/usr/share/hplip/sendfax.pyo

/usr/bin/hp-sendfax

```

Ich nehm jetzt mal auch X raus mal sehen obs dann den Quatsch lässt mit Fax und Co.

Edit:

Selbst mit -X hat man noch Mist drin den man vorher nicht hatte  :Sad: 

----------

## Necoro

hplip hat auch ne Oberfläche ... deine equery sachen stammen alle daraus ... und meine hplip installation hat 13,5MB - also mach mal jetzt keinen Aufstand wegen den paar MB  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

Ich versuche es mal mit bunt:

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Man koennte dann naemlich auf die Idee kommen hpijs-only-build per minimal-Flag anzustossen.

 

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Was Use-Flags sind ist mir klar nach 5 Jahren? 

 

vs.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  - - minimal : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)
> 
> 

 

Wenn es nicht funktioniert, kannst Du immer noch einen Bugreport einstellen.

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> und meine hplip installation hat 13,5MB - also mach mal jetzt keinen Aufstand wegen den paar MB 

 

Scheiss Einstellung. Ein Rootkit ist wesentlich kleiner, der freie Speicher meines Routers nur unwesentlich groesser.

----------

## Necoro

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   und meine hplip installation hat 13,5MB - also mach mal jetzt keinen Aufstand wegen den paar MB  
> 
> Scheiss Einstellung. Ein Rootkit ist wesentlich kleiner, der freie Speicher meines Routers nur unwesentlich groesser.

 

Es geht hier aber nicht um einen Router ...

----------

## Knieper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Es geht hier aber nicht um einen Router ...

 

Mein Router kann doch auch als Druckerserver dienen. Selbst wenn es ein voll ausgewachsener Druckerserver ist, waere eine minimale Codebasis immer noch eines der wichtigsten Ziele. Dieses "Macht nix" ist genau das Problem bei heutigen Systemen und Entwicklern.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Das ist ja schwachsinnig...

```
* Installing hpijs driver only, make sure you know what you are doing.

```

Wenn man minimal benutz.

Wieso zur hölle entfernen die dann das Paket? oO

Naja, aber so gehts.

Trotzdem danke.

----------

## Necoro

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Es geht hier aber nicht um einen Router ... 
> 
> Mein Router kann doch auch als Druckerserver dienen. Selbst wenn es ein voll ausgewachsener Druckerserver ist, waere eine minimale Codebasis immer noch eines der wichtigsten Ziele. Dieses "Macht nix" ist genau das Problem bei heutigen Systemen und Entwicklern.

 

Sicher gibt es teilweise monströse Auswüchse ... (IDEs, die nicht unter 2GB RAM laufen; IM Clients, die 300MB RAM belegen) - aber generell gilt heutzutage einfacher Code (d.h. bessere Wartbarkeit u.ä.) > CPU-/Speicherperformanz ... daher ja auch die ganzen Sprachen wie Python, Ruby, Boo, etc.

----------

## Knieper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Sicher gibt es teilweise monströse Auswüchse ... (IDEs, die nicht unter 2GB RAM laufen; IM Clients, die 300MB RAM belegen) - aber generell gilt heutzutage einfacher Code (d.h. bessere Wartbarkeit u.ä.) > CPU-/Speicherperformanz ... daher ja auch die ganzen Sprachen wie Python, Ruby, Boo, etc.

 

Dagegen sage ich auch nichts. Nur sollten nur die Teile auf dem System landen, die man benoetigt. Nicht "zur Sicherheit" noch x Bibliotheken, weil man vielleicht ja doch mal auf dem Server ohne Monitor ein Amiga Paint-Bild oeffnen moechte.

----------

## Necoro

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Sicher gibt es teilweise monströse Auswüchse ... (IDEs, die nicht unter 2GB RAM laufen; IM Clients, die 300MB RAM belegen) - aber generell gilt heutzutage einfacher Code (d.h. bessere Wartbarkeit u.ä.) > CPU-/Speicherperformanz ... daher ja auch die ganzen Sprachen wie Python, Ruby, Boo, etc. 
> 
> Dagegen sage ich auch nichts. Nur sollten nur die Teile auf dem System landen, die man benoetigt. Nicht "zur Sicherheit" noch x Bibliotheken, weil man vielleicht ja doch mal auf dem Server ohne Monitor ein Amiga Paint-Bild oeffnen moechte.

 

Da geb ich dir komplett Recht ... aber hier hat Gentoo ja Useflags  :Smile: . Und damit sollte (in der Theorie) das Problem nicht wirklich auftreten ... Die einzige Grauzone ist natürlich das "was man benötigt": Wenn die Entwickler der Meinung sind, man braucht unbedingt das Qt-Frontend und es auch keine Möglichkeit gibt es abzuschalten - nun ja ... Pech gehabt (riecht nach Gabeln  :Wink:  )

----------

